# Seiko 7S26C Vs 7S26A



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got myself my third Seiko 5. The first one I bought in 1989 had a 7S26A movement that was superb in all ways. The new one, a SNK357K1 has the 7S26C movement that still is non hacking and has 21 jewels. Are there really any differences between the two movements ? Thanks


----------

